
Dihydrogen Monoxide, the killer chemical. Not - niwde
https://www.jiffchat.com/m/GK8Rt34GXgJ0kI7kOlRCGxHFOL2Q31Ms0ZnLHN8O_Io=
======
simonblack
In Australia alone, there were 300-odd deaths from Dihydrogen Monoxide last
year. In some areas there were twice as many deaths as there were from car
crashes.

